
Perl 6 Pod - kamaal
https://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2015/12/10/day-10-perl-6-pod/
======
justinator
This looks pretty cool, but I'm left with all sorts of questions!

For example, will Perl 6 Pod be powerful enough to write a book in, without a
sort of Pod Plus dialect (which O'Reilly used to use).

They show examples of actually grabbing the docs using Perl - that's neat!
Would this be dead simple for an IDE to also do? Would it be realistic to
highlight a method name, and have the docs for that one method pop up?

Another question - how does POD now relate to multiline comments? In Perl 5
there's really no such thing, but you may emulate them using POD =pod/=cut
lines (although if you use a Linter, you'll get yelled at about this). I want
to say Perl 6 allows something similar to be done, without complaint, but I'm
not sure how that then ties into how POD is parsed for documentation.

